# How do soldiers hide their steroid use?



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

I have always wondered this, I knew a soldier who used them but he was unfortunately killed so I can't ask him this question in particular.

It's intriguing how there are some big soldiers in the army but they're able to hide it so well living amongst each other, I know they do not test for them on their CDT, they say they do but they're lying as I've seen many posts on here claiming they have passed when on and also testing for PEDs is far too expensive.

What I don't get is if they have room inspections and exercises to deploy on how do they hide their vials etc and plan their year effectively?

Honestly the reason I ask is because I blast and cruise but may switch to cycling and go for it, covid has messed me up financially but I'm still young and have always been interested in this type of career but I do want to carry on with the Powerlifting of course I can accept loosing strength and I'm also a good runner 90kg bodyweight, short and lean.

Any insights from any ex servicemen would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ex soldier here.

Squaddies dont need to hide their steroid use. It isn't frowned upon. Just don't go telling everyone.

The drug tests the military uses covers recreational drugs only (weed, heroin, coke, MDMA). It does* not *cover steroids.

So unless you run around advertising the fact that you're on gear, nobody will know. And even if they do know, they probably won't give a s**t. Half my unit was on the juice.

Steroids makes you bigger, faster, stronger. This is a good thing when you are in a combat zone... you want all the assistance you can get.

I've yet to see anyone get thrown out the army for using gear.


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Chicken_Boy said:


> Ex soldier here.
> 
> Squaddies dont need to hide their steroid use. It isn't frowned upon. Just don't go telling everyone.
> 
> The drug tests the military uses covers recreational drugs only (weed, heroin, coke, MDMA). It does not cover steroids.


 Thank you for your reply and service, so when you pass out of Basic can they come into your room and start rooting through drawers etc, do you go collect your post from the post office rather than getting it delivered to accommodation? Thank you.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

As for room inspections; once you are out of training then the room inspections happen like twice a year. And they let you know in advance.

So you put your sh1t in your car.

They rarely check inside your lockers anyhow, that's just something they do when youre in training.

The lifestyle is more relaxed once you are out of the training environment and part of the unit.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Aiden8889 said:


> Thank you for your reply and service, so when you pass out of Basic can they come into your room and start rooting through drawers etc, do you go collect your post from the post office rather than getting it delivered to accommodation? Thank you.


 No mate, they don't go rooting through your drawers and cupboards etc. that's just something they do in training.

if you are ever in any doubt, just leave your gear in your car (on barracks)

i never had anyone go through my s**t in 4 years

that only happens in basic training and Phase 2 training


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

as for post office stuff. they don't go through your mail. you can either go collect it yourself, or open up a PO Box outside the barracks and go pick up your mail from an external location if you want to be extra careful

i had all kinds of post sent to me, and i never had a problem.

its during Basic and Phase 2 training that you have to stop any cycles. thats the time when you need to be cold turkey OFF the juice, because they will go through EVERYTHING

Once youre in your unit, there'll be no issues


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Chicken_Boy said:


> As for room inspections; once you are out of training then the room inspections happen like twice a year. And they let you know in advance.
> 
> So you put your sh1t in your car.
> 
> ...


 I'm thinking of going infantry, I'm unsure if your role was any different but how did you find consistency in training, I do look on army forums and their own website (the replies are generally people shitting on lifting or just saying "you can lift weights") but I wanted specifics, could you do this during the day or did you have to do it in your own time whichever it is I am fine with but the first only attracts me more and how much notice are you given to go on exercises and tours so you can taper off correctly? Thanks again.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Aiden8889 said:


> I'm thinking of going infantry, I'm unsure if your role was any different but how did you find consistency in training, I do look on army forums and their own website (the replies are generally people shitting on lifting or just saying "you can lift weights") but I wanted specifics, could you do this during the day or did you have to do it in your own time whichever it is I am fine with but the first only attracts me more and how much notice are you given to go on exercises and tours so you can taper off correctly? Thanks again.


 I was intelligence corps

spent a lot of time with the infantry boys, good lads but they are often on exercise.

weight training is done in your own time. in unit, you'll work 8-5 or something like that, then hit the gym after 5pm in your own time. most of the PT you do during your working hours will be running, obstacle course, tabbing (loaded marches) and cardio. lots of it. most of the infantry guys are slim, and fit as a lop, but not massive. they are on exercise probably 2 weeks out of every 6-10 weeks, id say.

you get a heads up before exercise. might be a 2 week heads up, or something like that. but not enough to stop and do a proper PCT.

the support corps (AGC / Int / Sigs etc) dont go on exercise anywhere near as often, so more time for training and more time in barracks

If you do decide to go infantry, best way to run gear would be to do short 6 week Test Prop cycles. Something you can get ON and OFF quickly.

no long esters


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

as for tours, you get several months notice mate. probably like 4 months' notice.

its the exercises that they tend to spring on you. "by the way, in 3 weeks, we are going on exercise to salisbury plains" or whatever

if youre going afghan, they will tell you LONG in advance


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

it would be difficult to stay on gear year-round in the military, you would have to run strategic cycles based around when you are going on exercise and when you know that you'll have a good long while in barracks

for example, right after an exercise you can guarantee that you won't be going on another exercise for at least 3 months probably

so as soon as you get back you smash the Test Prop and NPP for 6 weeks and train like a mother ****er

get off, PCT, and then a month later you might be gearing up for the next exercise

thats how i'd play it

alternately, if you want a job where you hardly go on exercise - pick one of the other corps

probably the quietest corps is the AGC. RMP or SPS. spend a lot of time in an office. you can probably get 2 or 3 long ester cycles a year in doing that


----------



## Aiden8889 (Jun 12, 2017)

Chicken_Boy said:


> alternately, if you want a job where you hardly go on exercise - pick one of the other corps
> 
> probably the quietest corps is the AGC. RMP or SPS. spend a lot of time in an office. you can probably get 2 or 3 long ester cycles a year in doing that


 I have seen the RAF asking for Permenant PTI's from Civvy Street though only the RAF do this and there are courses that will put you into infantry units for 3 years and RTU you such as the PF Express which is Tri Service I know that sounds ambitious but it's what I've seen thanks so much for all that detail it's worth a lot I'd have never thought about the car tip lol.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Aiden8889 said:


> I have seen the RAF asking for Permenant PTI's from Civvy Street though only the RAF do this and there are courses that will put you into infantry units for 3 years and RTU you such as the PF Express which is Tri Service I know that sounds ambitious but it's what I've seen thanks so much for all that detail it's worth a lot I'd have never thought about the car tip lol.


 PTI would be a great route to go down

most of the PTIs are on gear anyway

so if you get in as a PTI, you will be surrounded by other gearheads and you can just get tips from them!!!


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

They hide their steroid use by forever repeating the phrase when asked..

"Me?..on gear?..Nah I'm in the army bro"

Lol, I swear non lifters never doubt a dudes natty'ness if whoever they're questioning is in the army.

Kinda like nick bare, he obvs ain't natty but his followers 100% believe that he's natty


----------

